# Goodbye Arctic vortex, hello Monsoon?



## Gnomead (Oct 15, 2015)

I am really considering moving to India. 

I am currently living on my pension and savings in Canada due to osteoarthritus, and the cold winters really exacerbate my aches and pains. The small payments I receive here also lower my quality of living. After looking at warmer countries that are expat friendly I decided that India could be the best place to relocate where my quality of life would improve both financially and physically. Since I am technically in early retirement, I would like to spend that time in as little pain as possible.

I thought I would join this forum to educate myself more on living in India (specifically Bengaluru).

My main concerns are that I am a single 34 year old female and I would be moving to India on my own...I'm a little frightened to do this in another country, particularly one that has some problems with the treatment of women.

I would like to know which areas in Bengaluru would best to look for an apartment and would also would love to receive any tips, advice or information from expats already living in India, on what to expect when living there.

Thanks!


----------



## vrallnanda (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Gnomead,

It is a different world in India.I am from Bangalore by birth.
So the best places i would advice is Koramangala,Indiranagar,Sadashivnagar,Jayanagar
These are the Areas which are half Indian and half way western so it shouldnt be hard for to integrate to the Society and also these are the places which house more than 50% OF NON BANGALOREANS 

I do know many friends in Bangalore who are safe and happy with the People of Bangalore. But always have a trusted Person as a friend Close to where you stay 

Everyone respects women in our Country but there are few rogues who spoil the Name.
So do not worry about it. It is a wonderful City to live in. Thats the reason many of the People move in there.

Do let me know if you Need more assistance or info

I am glad you Chose Bangalore

Good luck


----------



## Gnomead (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello, I really appreciate you taking the time to read and reply 

As it turns out, India doesn't currently offer retirement visas. Since I wouldn't be going to India for work, I would be moving mostly for medical reprieve, cultural exposure, and spiritual enlightenment. Even if I managed to get an extended stay Visa, I would still have to keep flying back to Canada before I can even apply for any extension. That's a long and very expensive trip.

It's not entirely off the table though, there may be some loop holes or exceptions that I'm unaware of, because I do know there are expats that have gone there to retire. My lack of employment could be seen as a problem under the current immigration set-up.

I haven't given up hope though, and I greatly appreciate you recommending locations within Bangalore. Oh, are Hindi as a second language classes easy to come by in Bangalore?

Take care.


----------

